# Ed655 running hot? (Troubleshooting)



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

Directed at mikecalifornia of anyone else running these. I picked up a used aircoat for $100 like 8 months ago locally. I just finally had time to tinker with it yesterday. I pulled it all apart and cleaned the inlet and outlet valves. Primes and sprays fine. 

However I noticed after it running a short time the front cover that seals in the hydraulic oil was pretty hot to the touch. I never noticed it on my other ed655's. 

Would a low or high volume of hydraulic oil cause it to run hot? It builds pressure correctly and holds pressure when continuously spraying.

These pumps always come up for sale pretty cheap. This one will be for oil primer only. 

Picked up a small Wagner 404+ that I'm adding a hopper to for bin only for $25 bucks. 

I know most guys think these are toys but for trim, cabinets and doors I like having these little rigs for dedicated materials.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

I run mine for 30-45 minutes at a time when spraying cabinets. They do get hot, but around the motor not around the head. I always have an issue with the diaphram not wanting to engage, with material in it. I will wiggle the pressure knob up and down to get it to go. If it sticks to long it will auto shut off, then I try again.


They are incredibly versatile. I have two, one for solvent, one for water. I sprayed a little book case with shelves and an armoire with doors and shelves, 310 FFLP tip. It rocks with the added compressor for air assist, or I will just run airless through a G10.


----------



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

Interesting. I've had a plain ed655 for a couple years now. I also never noticed it get warm at the front cover. 

This aircoat is the same ed655 pump on a cart with the famous Thomas compressor mounted to the cart as well. 

I'm thinking about ordering a gallon or two of the Titan oil and changing the oil on all three pumps at one time.

I'm not exactly sure what the service interval is. However at that point I might as well throw in new diaphragms as well, you know?

Or just run the pump until it self destructs. I don't spray oil primer much at the moment. But with the dedicated pump i probably will start using it more. 

I'm still not satisfied with waterborne primers on raw wood. Lots of extra grain raise and sanding after I had already wiped with water and sanded the raised grain. 

I'd like to find a quick dry oil primer that sands easy and sprays well. I like bin as well but sometimes you are looking for more build and that's an issue with shellac. 

I've also had the occasional issue with bin and thin waterborne coatings fish eyeing. Target coatings warns that you can have possible issues with their dewaxed shellac having wax contamination in it.

Didn't mean to get off topic. 

I know there is a piston on an escentric bearing if I remember correctly. Maybe part of the moving assembly has experienced corrosion or just actually worn out.

The guy before must have cared somewhat of as it was pretty clean of paint on the rig and the pickup tube assembly was spotless.


----------



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)

If paint build up accumulates on the motor, this along with the summer heat will heat up the entire pump, I know this first hand.


----------



## Downloader (Jun 9, 2021)

*Do you happen to know what is the required amount of oil required to do a change? Don't want to buy in excess.

Thanks!*


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

A quart of hydraulic fluid is the norm. I have never changed mine ever so could not tell you how much of that quart. Unless you had a diaphram leak and paint got into the reservoir, you should never need to change hydraulic fluid.


----------



## Downloader (Jun 9, 2021)

MikeCalifornia said:


> A quart of hydraulic fluid is the norm. I have never changed mine ever so could not tell you how much of that quart. Unless you had a diaphram leak and paint got into the reservoir, you should never need to change hydraulic fluid.


I just got this machine (AirCoat) and since I was inspecting the condition of everything took the front cover off a little bit of oil spilled. I’m still trying to track down 2 things I don’t know if are normal on this machine.
1-The machine primes and pressurizes fine but when it is on primer if trigger the gun I get fluid coming out also. ???

2-My pressure is a little bit wobbly or jumpy….maybe I’m not used to this diaphragm pumps yet. Here is a video while triggering and after it recovers starts to get jumpy.









AirCoat Pressure Drop







youtube.com





Thanks in advance!


----------

